# Why so light? (driver and wood shafts)



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have noticed that stock shafts where there is not other stock shaft options for example Taylor Made Burner or RBZ are all about 60 grams, this seems very light to me for any golfer. 

I also know that a very popular shaft for the Titleist 910 range is the RIP that is also 60 grams. 

Who or what sort of golfer is this suiting?

I know from a friends extensive driver shaft fitting that you can go without an extra stiff shaft by adding weight to the shaft, for example a stiff shaft with alot of weight rather than an extra stiff with less weight. I believe that this is so the shaft still has some feel to it and does not feel like a rod.

I have herd other fitters talking about this and pushing punters in this direction on occasion. Feel free to correct me if this is total garb.


The shaft in my driver is a total revaluation to me, its the best fit of any shaft in my bag. When I was last on Trackman my driver swing speed was 110 mph so my 67 gram stiff will still talk to me and go a long way. I would think I am pretty average, maybe on the fast side of average. When I pick up a 60 gram shaft it just feels rank.

Why is this so common among stock shafts, who is there ideal customer?


thx

Al


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 31, 2012)

Allows faster swing speeds usually.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Allows faster swing speeds usually.
		
Click to expand...


Why do the big hitters use heavier shafts then? surly they are waisting power getting that heavy shaft moving?


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 31, 2012)

Big hitters are already powering the shafts better, the lighter shafts are better for making the slower hitters get a bit more speed and hence distance.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2012)

Most golfers are in the 90 mph bracket, may be even less, and so a lighter shaft will help them generate club head speed. 110 is way above average.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Most golfers are in the 90 mph bracket, may be even less, and so a lighter shaft will help them generate club head speed. 110 is way above average.
		
Click to expand...


90 Mph with a driver?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 31, 2012)

As as has been said, light shafts allows players to generate more speed.

My Motore F1 is 55g, which is very light, but is stiff flex. It suits me as I generate good clubhead speed (av. 106 on a monitor) but don't go after it... I have a fairly smooth swing. I get more out of it by thinking about rhythm, rather than lashing at it. I just forget that fact somewhere on my backswing 

Poulter was trying out a 55g shaft in his ZL Encore over winter (Twitter geek alert), so it goes to show that there is more to the equation than stiff and heavy for fast swings.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			As as has been said, light shafts allows players to generate more speed.

My Motore F1 is 55g, which is very light, but is stiff flex. It suits me as I generate good clubhead speed (av. 106 on a monitor) but don't go after it... I have a fairly smooth swing. I get more out of it by thinking about rhythm, rather than lashing at it. I just forget that fact somewhere on my backswing 

Poulter was trying out a 55g shaft in his ZL Encore over winter (Twitter geek alert), so it goes to show that there is more to the equation than stiff and heavy for fast swings.
		
Click to expand...


Ye I would guess that I have a pretty jagged swing, I cant remember my Mizuno fitting numbers but I seem to remember my transition is pretty fast. 


It was Callaways Trackman I was clocked at 110 so it may be less. I know my iron swing is 83 average and I am no where near as proficient with my irons as I am with the driver. I am a little shocked that most people would be more in the 90 mph range with there driver though.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 31, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I am a little shocked that most people would be more in the 90 mph range with there driver though.
		
Click to expand...

Among you and your mates, that could seem low, but think about all the old giffers, with 1/2 swings, who average 180 off the tee on a good day. That brings the average amateur swingspeed RIGHT down.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Among you and your mates, that could seem low, but think about all the old giffers, with 1/2 swings, who average 180 off the tee on a good day. That brings the average amateur swingspeed RIGHT down.
		
Click to expand...


Very true.

I have just been looking at your driver shaft, there are a hell of alot of different weights in that shaft hu! All the way from 55-75 grams. I guess you must be as you say very smoth as 55 grams at 106 mph seems uncomfortably light to me. I am clearly missing the big picture here somewhere along the line. I guess I am thinking too much about myself and then asking a question about the rest of the world.


----------



## Lump (Jan 31, 2012)

My last fitting showed my SS with a driver as 116mph and I'm running a 60g RIP shaft quite happily. The Way shafts are made today mean they dont have to be as heavy.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lump said:



			My last fitting showed my SS with a driver as 116mph and I'm running a 60g RIP shaft quite happily. The Way shafts are made today mean they dont have to be as heavy.
		
Click to expand...


Yep and as much as I do not want an 85 gram shaft I don't want a 60 gram either. Are we saying this is about speed, tempo and strength? and maybe even a little personal preference? What exactly are the factors that dictate the weight of our shafts. Ironically I am always fitted for light iron shafts, Dynalight XP and PX 5.5 are 117 and 115 grams.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2012)

For me personally I get much more control with a heavier shaft. Currently have 75g in the driver and this is borderline on the light side for me, the 60g RIP just not for me at all, there again its not designed for me either, all about finding what suits you not about what it is really


----------



## DaveM (Jan 31, 2012)

Think its horses for courses. I have a 65gm reg. driver shaft. A 85gm stiff in the 5 wood and dynamic gold xp S300 shafts in my irons. Have tried a stiff in the driver but tended to hit low hooky shots. But the reg goes straight with a medium flight.

Dont have a clue what my swing speed is. But hit a 7 wood 200yrds and a 9 iron 130yrds. 7 iron 150yrds. Dont know about the driver never found the ball yet in the clagg.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 31, 2012)

60-65g is typical for drivers, and is not only for 90mph swings. Quite a few pros use something similar. A few go higher, say into the 80s, and one or two use heavier still. There are plenty of 60g shafts a 90mph swing couldn't get in the air.


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			90 Mph with a driver?
		
Click to expand...

Hi *alex1975*,
I recently had my swing speed tested and I was always around 90mph, I actually reached 94mph with a slashy swing. I'm not unfit for my age, but, I am almost 54yrs old and just don't have the flexibility/strength/swing that I had 20 years ago when I was about your age.
Unfortunately the ageing process catches up with everybody, but, if you can still muster 110mph in twenty years time I will surely doff my cap in your direction. (Assuming I have the strength to doff a cap then).

*Slime*.

P.S. I was fitted with a regular shaft, the first real sign of getting old .


----------

